# Oriana finishes UD



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

We have had a fun couple days. We went out to the combined specialties, Pittsburgh and Cuyahoga Valley needing just one leg and four shows. She had some really nice classes, working a 5 1/2 and a 6, but we blew them with a couple of no gos. But today in trial number four she pulled it of and got her third utility leg to earn her Utility Dog title. And she had a respectable 192 1/2. We will now try to polish things off and then come back out in earnest for our UDX. What made it SPECIAL is that the owner of Oriana's sire, Anney (K-9 Design) was there and got to see her finish. :dblthumb2​


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow - congratulations  Way to go


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations to Orianna on her big accomplishment.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

That is wonderful! Was daddy Fisher there? I cant wait for my boy to get a UD! Guess I should focus on getting a CD first LOL.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

How great is that! Huge CONGRATS to you and your girl!
See now I am glad you were replaced as our demo person for grooming at the puppy party... You had bigger fish to fry.. 
I am thrilled for you! Enjoy .... Glad to hear Anney was there. I can only imagine how proud she was! Party time for the NEW UD....
:You_Rock_:banana::artydude:jamming:


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

are there any cupcakes at this UD party?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Loisiana said:


> That is wonderful! Was daddy Fisher there? I cant wait for my boy to get a UD! Guess I should focus on getting a CD first LOL.



Yes he was along with 1/2 bro Slater!! Below are from left to right

Slater, Fisher and Oriana


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Loisiana said:


> are there any cupcakes at this UD party?



No cupcakes but there is a great ice cream place right next to where we are staying and they had Dogsters frozen doggie treats!!!


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

Hurray! You should feel very proud!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

aw, how cool is that having them there


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Congratulations! I love the family shot! They all look just gorgeous together!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yay Oriana!!!! Way to go you two, I knew it wasn't too far away.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

CONGRATS! 

It was a rainy weekend but I'm glad that some new titles were earned!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations!

That is a huge accomplishment, I'm so happy for you both!

Great family picture, daddy is beaming with pride at his little girl.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Congrats you two!!! WOOHOO!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Love the family photo. Super congrats for a great accomplishment!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

WOOOOO HOOOOOOOO Huge congratulations! I think a lot of people don't realize what a big accomplishment a UD is, but it's a big deal. Hope you celebrate for a while!
Lovely family photo, too.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Way to go Oriana! Congrats Hank. 
Love the pic of Daddy, Bro, and Oriana. What a nice looking family.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congratulations. I know you two worked very hard to get ready for the ring. Crossing my fingers now for the UDX!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow-congratulations to you and Oriana!!!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats on your's and Oriana's win! It takes alot of blood, sweat and tears to get there. Oriana is a beauty too.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

WOO HOOOOO! Congratulations!!! That is very exciting! I know just enough about obedience to know how difficult the Utility class is! Hope you had a good float home!

That is really fun that Anney and crew were there to watch and celebrate with you! I love the family picture! Too cute!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Looks like us two had a pretty good weekend if I do say so myself! =]


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Good job, Miss Oriana. I love your videos, so I hope there is a good one from this weekend of you finishing your UD!


----------

